
This tweet contains exactly four As, one B, three Cs… - robinhouston
https://twitter.com/robinhouston/status/1177636866671157248
======
ColinWright
For those who read the comments here on HN before reading the article, this
thread contains more than just the self-enumerating tweet, it also talks about
versions in multiple languages, how to search for such things, and a computer
language that compiles to SAT.

There's more in the thread than just the curiosity.

~~~
ksaj
I'm glad you pointed that out, since I thought it would just be a quote from
Hofstadter's Metamagical Themas. The initial self-enumeration is just the
kick-off for a more interesting thread that takes you on a bit of an emotional
techy roller coaster.

I wrote a program in Lisp way back when that reproduces this kind of sentence,
and allowed you to begin and end with any phrase bits you wish (eg: You might
find it highly unlikely, but I can tell you that this sentence actually
contains..., commas and a single exclamation mark to finish it off!) It was
_ugly_ but it worked. And thankfully didn't take 22 days since some word
combinations did indeed lead to a fail.

I think it might have actually been Hofstadter's writing, and this exercise
specifically, that got me interested in Lisp in the first place.

